# Glance screen, RS1



## kubiaxk (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi guys, is there a way to restore glance on  L820 RS1, without access to MainOS?


----------



## iammomin (Sep 11, 2016)

kubiaxk said:


> Hi guys, is there a way to restore glance on  L820 RS1, without access to MainOS?

Click to collapse



it will require access to MainOS... I think


----------



## kubiaxk (Sep 11, 2016)

iammomin said:


> it will require access to MainOS... I think

Click to collapse



So .... I need unlock my phone via WDRT + wpinternals = wipe all my files/settings  or live without GS :/

pls someone make some magical app that will fix glance :/


----------



## iammomin (Sep 11, 2016)

kubiaxk said:


> So .... I need unlock my phone via WDRT + wpinternals = wipe all my files/settings  or live without GS :/
> 
> pls someone make some magical app that will fix glance :/

Click to collapse



wpinternals doesn't support l830... I think u have to interop unlock using interop tools...then change some registeries


----------



## kubiaxk (Sep 11, 2016)

iammomin said:


> wpinternals doesn't support l830... I think u have to interop unlock using interop tools...then change some registeries

Click to collapse



820 you meant,
but WPinternals does support it. 

Still too complicated process (restore to 8.1, unlock phone, flash windows 10M )... also it takes long time to do ... Would be nice if there was app that do this for me.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 11, 2016)

kubiaxk said:


> 820 you meant,
> but WPinternals does support it.
> 
> Still too complicated process (restore to 8.1, unlock phone, flash windows 10M )... also it takes long time to do ... Would be nice if there was app that do this for me.

Click to collapse



I don't think unterop tools needs to go back to wp8.1.... u can interop unlock ur phn on w10m using interop tools... btw its not that hard


----------



## kubiaxk (Sep 11, 2016)

iammomin said:


> I don't think unterop tools needs to go back to wp8.1.... u can interop unlock ur phn on w10m using interop tools... btw its not that hard

Click to collapse



I did InterOP unlock ...  But will that help me to restore GS. As far I understood from here + windowsmaniak pl video on youtube, I need to have unlocked phone (bootloader) to access MainOS then put back glance files, and after that I need add missing registries. Am I wrong ?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 11, 2016)

forget about it if do not have access to mainOS partition or keep posting with faith of magic app


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 12, 2016)

kubiaxk said:


> I did InterOP unlock ...  But will that help me to restore GS. As far I understood from here + windowsmaniak pl video on youtube, I need to have unlocked phone (bootloader) to access MainOS then put back glance files, and after that I need add missing registries. Am I wrong ?

Click to collapse



Latest version of Interop Tools (1.9 Pre 3) has a setting to write the missing registry entries automatically. Then you just need to add the files and fonts.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Sep 12, 2016)

interop unlock is enough for fixing that, just enable full fs system and you can reach the subfolders. maybe dont even need the full fs access and just use "U:\SharedData\OEM\Public" as shortcut to check if the files are present. but you indeed need the interop unlock to be able to write the missing reg keys and subvalues (in that case the wpinternals way is easier to do that)


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 13, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> interop unlock is enough for fixing that, just enable full fs system and you can reach the subfolders. maybe dont even need the full fs access and just use "U:\SharedData\OEM\Public" as shortcut to check if the files are present. but you indeed need the interop unlock to be able to write the missing reg keys and subvalues (in that case the wpinternals way is easier to do that)

Click to collapse



But Interop Tools 1.9_Pre3 allows you to do the interop unlock and then has a simple toggle (under Tweaks) to enable the missing reg keys. You do *NOT* need wpinternals and flash back to 8.1 to do this, assuming you're already on W10M! Read thread on this from page 126: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375/page126 . Use the Glance files attached to post 1255 and add them into Phone\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public , including the fonts folder. Then turn on the "Use old glance" toggle under Tweaks in Interop Tools, and reboot. Oh, and make sure you've got the Glance app installed -- if it isn't you'll have to sideload it, but it probably is installed. If still not working, then use Interop Tools to import the registry files attached under post 1259.


----------



## kubiaxk (Sep 13, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> But Interop Tools 1.9_Pre3 allows you to do the interop unlock and then has a simple toggle (under Tweaks) to enable the missing reg keys. You do *NOT* need wpinternals and flash back to 8.1 to do this, assuming you're already on W10M! Read thread on this from page 126: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375/page126 . Use the Glance files attached to post 1255 and add them into Phone\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public , including the fonts folder. Then turn on the "Use old glance" toggle under Tweaks in Interop Tools, and reboot. Oh, and make sure you've got the Glance app installed -- if it isn't you'll have to sideload it, but it probably is installed. If still not working, then use Interop Tools to import the registry files attached under post 1259.

Click to collapse



can you give me dl link for Interop Tools 1.9_Pre3 ?

edit: 

Note: Pre3 has been pulled due to Windows Defender flagging it as a False positive. As a precaution, even if I'm sure it's safe, I prefer to pull it and make you wait for the pre4 which will be soon. The weirdest part is somebody that I know also got his app flagged by Defender and only defender, with the same threat. At that point I don't know if it's a conspiracy since I know MS doesn't like either app. I guess I'll see with pre4. Right now my pre4 release candidate passes defender. Thanks for understanding. 

:/


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 13, 2016)

How strange, Windows Defender never made a squeak about my copy of Pre3. If you're desperate, the only other way is to use vcReg to Interop Unlock and enable Mass Transport Protocol file access to add in the missing files, then install CustomPFD, and use CustomPFD Remote app to add the registry entries one-by-one. But this is tedious, so I'd advise you just to wait for Pre4.


----------



## kubiaxk (Sep 13, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> How strange, Windows Defender never made a squeak about my copy of Pre3. If you're desperate, the only other way is to use vcReg to Interop Unlock and enable Mass Transport Protocol file access to add in the missing files, then install CustomPFD, and use CustomPFD Remote app to add the registry entries one-by-one. But this is tedious, so I'd advise you just to wait for Pre4.

Click to collapse



thank you I will try ň


----------

